# Programacion del puerto serial para proyecto



## totung (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola que tal me he puesto en diseño de un nuevo proyecto y esto es controlar 4 lineas de colores (RedGreenBlueWhite) del led desde el PC osea controlar on/off y el brillo de cada linea. no tengo idea de programacion de puertos.

este proyecto ya lo monte manualmente pero ahora quiero dar el siguiente paso. cuento con el ordenador y una fuente de 12 volts a 5 amperios. 

encontre algo parecido pero por el puerto paralelo aqui:

http://www.hardcore-modding.com/guias_usuarios-33.html

espero me puedan ayudar.. Gracias.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 7, 2008)

Puedes usar el puerto paralelo del PC, pero tienes que dominar un poco la programación en C++ o VisualBasic. Y si el sistema operativo es superior a windows 98, tendras que usar un driver para el manejo del puerto paralelo. En esa guia que decis esta bien explicado.

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es usar un pic con USB, pero no te salvas de la programacion en la PC.

Y por ultimo puedes usar un pic conectado al puerto serie (RS232) de la PC. Con el pic controlas los leds, y desde la PC le envias comandos via terminal de windows. (Luego puedes hacer un programita en la PC para no utilizar el terminal de windows.)

Yo voto por este ultimo. Hasta puedes usar un PIC16F84 con una rutina para lectura de puerto serie. O un 16F628 utilizando la USART del mismo.


----------

